# JJB Sport - 50% off everything



## sam h (13 May 2009)

Just back from JJB sport & they are doing 50% off EVERYTHING (even the stuff thats already reduced).  I know they have had a clearance going for ages, but there are some great offer to be had.  I just got:

3 X US Pro jog pants
2 X US Pro tops
1 X nike t-shirt
2 X Nike runners (astra turf ones)
2 X Nike footballs
1 X stop watch
1 X Termal football top
stop watch, tank top, couple of water bottles

   all of the above for the pricely sum of €70


----------



## RonanC (13 May 2009)

Is this in every store do you know or only in the one particular store you visited? If so which one was it? 

cheers


----------



## sam h (13 May 2009)

Blanchardstown - not sure if it is all of them


----------



## foxylady (14 May 2009)

How long is it on for???


----------



## ney001 (15 May 2009)

I went and got 

2 x running bottoms, adidas & US pro
2 x Adidas tops
2 x sports tops US pro I think
1 x lightweight running jacket

for the princely sum of €30.

Beware they have lots of crap but you will find some great bargains! - Adidas running bottoms for €4 can't beat that!

It's kind of an ongoing sale - the place has been closing down for about a year now!


----------



## sam h (15 May 2009)

Great - glad to hear someone got something out of it!!!


----------



## viztopia (15 May 2009)

just in Liffey Valley. Nothing but junk left for men!!


----------

